# Alsa findet Treiber nicht AC97

## solarwasser

Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern gentoo networkless installiert und heute alsa nachgerüstet. Heute habe ich dann alsa-utils und alsa-tools emerged, jedoch bekomme ich beim starten von ALSA folgende Meldung:

```

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_intel8x0 ...                                            [ ok ]

 *   ERROR: Failed to load necessary drivers                              [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute you  [ ok ]

```

lspci zeigt mir folgendes:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266]

00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8633 [Apollo Pro266 AGP]

00:06.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

00:08.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface

00:0b.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 46)

00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)

00:10.3 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 82)

00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8235 ISA Bridge

00:11.1 IDE interface: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE (rev 06)

00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8623 [Apollo CLE266] integrated CastleRock graphics (rev 03)

```

Also bin ich mal davon ausgegangen das ich ein AC97 Modul brauche und habe dann mit genkernel und menuconfig einen neuen kernel kompiliert in dem das modul aktiviert war. Jedoch ohne erfolg die Meldung seht Ihr oben... alsaconf findet auch nix und alsamixer bricht mit folgender Meldung ab:

```

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

```

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Sol

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

alsaconf?

Grüße Frank

----------

## bell

Ist das Modul snd_intel8x0 geladen? was sagt dmesg, wenn das Modul geladen wird?

Weitere Möglichkeit wäre es mit media-sound/alsa-driver auszuprobieren.

----------

## solarwasser

Das sagt dmesg:

```
 dmesg 

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #3 SMP Fri Apr 18 03:16:20 CEST 2008

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002dff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002dff0000 - 000000002dff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002dff3000 - 000000002e000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

735MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 188400) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   188400

  HighMem    188400 ->   188400

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   188400

On node 0 totalpages: 188400

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1439 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 182865 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 CLE266                                ) @ 0x000f7050

ACPI: RSDT (v001 CLE266 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x2dff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 CLE266 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x2dff3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 CLE266 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 2e000000:d0c00000)

Detected 845.883 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 186929

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda1 

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 734896k/753600k available (3070k kernel code, 18020k reserved, 1400k data, 260k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xee800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 271 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xedff0000   ( 735 MB)

      .init : 0xc05d5000 - 0xc0616000   ( 260 kB)

      .data : 0xc03ffb6f - 0xc055dd8c   (1400 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03ffb6f   (3070 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1693.56 BogoMIPS (lpj=3387126)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

 tbxface-0107 [01] load_tables           : ACPI Tables successfully acquired

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [DSDT](id 0005) - 506 Objects with 46 Devices 136 Methods 28 Regions

ACPI Namespace successfully loaded at root c0678090

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 1e20)

evxfevnt-0089 [02] enable                : Transition to ACPI mode successful

CPU0: Intel Celeron (Coppermine) stepping 0a

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 5327k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfad30, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

evgpeblk-0951 [04] ev_create_gpe_block   : GPE 00 to 0F [_GPE] 2 regs on int 0x9

evgpeblk-1048 [03] ev_initialize_gpe_bloc: Found 5 Wake, Enabled 0 Runtime GPEs in this block

Completing Region/Field/Buffer/Package initialization:......................................................................

Initialized 28/28 Regions 13/13 Fields 19/19 Buffers 10/18 Packages (515 nodes)

Initializing Device/Processor/Thermal objects by executing _INI methods:..

Executed 2 _INI methods requiring 1 _STA executions (examined 50 objects)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

PCI quirk: region 4000-407f claimed by vt8235 PM

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt8235 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[ea023000-ea0237ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[8/8]

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e8000000-e9ffffff

  PREFETCH window: e4000000-e7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (48 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is unknown type 15 (usb?), fd1 is unknown type 15 (usb?)

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc00004f673d]

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)

8139cp 0000:00:06.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip

8139cp 0000:00:06.0: Try the "8139too" driver instead.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xee832000, 00:0e:2e:a9:72:1d, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SAMSUNG SP2014N, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: PIONEER DVD RW DVR-106D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 390721968 sectors (200049 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=24321/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 > hda3

hdc: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.3[D] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: irq 10, io mem 0xea024000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.3: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.0: irq 12, io base 0x0000d800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.1: irq 11, io base 0x0000dc00

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.2[C] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:10.2: irq 5, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 3-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input0

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1

input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:10.1-1

input: HID 046a:0023 as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [HID 046a:0023] on usb-0000:00:10.2-1

input: HID 046a:0023 as /class/input/input3

input: USB HID v1.11 Device [HID 046a:0023] on usb-0000:00:10.2-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

acpi_processor-0740 [00] processor_preregister_: Error while parsing _PSD domain information. Assuming no coordination

Testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 260k freed

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

usbcore: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

ehci_hcd: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

usb_storage: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

uhci_hcd: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

ohci_hcd: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

usbhid: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sl811_hcd: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

ieee1394: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

ohci1394: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sbp2: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

libata: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_promise: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_sil: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_sil24: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_svw: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_via: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_nv: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_sx4: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_sis: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_uli: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_vsc: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_qstor: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

ahci: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

libata: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

ata_piix: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sata_mv: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

pdc_adma: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

dm_mod: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

dm_mirror: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

jfs: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

sunrpc: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

lockd: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

nfs: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

e1000: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

tg3: version magic '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload 686 REGPARM 4KSTACKS ' should be '2.6.19-gentoo-r5 SMP mod_unload PENTIUMIII REGPARM '

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Medion   Flash XL      CF 3.1A PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

acx: this driver is still EXPERIMENTAL

acx: reading README file and/or Craig's HOWTO is recommended, visit http://acx100.sf.net in case of further questions/discussion

acx: compiled to use 32bit I/O access. I/O timing issues might occur, such as non-working firmware upload. Report them

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:08.0[A] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

acx: found ACX111-based wireless network card at 0000:00:08.0, irq:10, phymem1:0xEA020000, phymem2:0xEA000000, mem1:0xee838000, mem1_size:8192, mem2:0xee880000, mem2_size:131072

NVS_vendor_offs:01CD probe_delay:200 eof_memory:1114112

CCAModes:04 Diversity:01 ShortPreOpt:01 PBCC:01 ChanAgil:00 PHY:05 Temp:01

AntennaID:00 Len:02 Data:01 02 

PowerLevelID:01 Len:02 Data:001E 000A 

DataRatesID:02 Len:05 Data:02 04 11 22 44 

DomainID:03 Len:06 Data:41 20 30 31 32 40 

ProductID:04 Len:09 Data:TI ACX100

ManufacturerID:05 Len:07 Data:TI Test

acx: form factor 0x01 ((mini-)PCI / CardBus), radio type 0x16 (Radia), EEPROM version 0x05, uploaded firmware 'Rev 2.3.1.31' (0x03010101)

acx v0.3.35: net device wlan0, driver compiled against wireless extensions 21 and Linux 2.6.19-gentoo-r5

usbcore: registered new interface driver acx_usb

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 4088500k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4088500k

eth1: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

alsaconf findet keinen Treibe.

Ich emerge jetzt nal alsa-driver und gucke weiter....

----------

## bell

im dmesg-Output sehe ich nichts von snd_intel8x0. Ist das Modul geladen (lsmod)? Bitte das Modul mit modprobe laden und nur das was im dmesg dazukommt posten.

----------

## gekko247

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> im dmesg-Output sehe ich nichts von snd_intel8x0. Ist das Modul geladen (lsmod)? Bitte das Modul mit modprobe laden und nur das was im dmesg dazukommt posten.

 

Warum eigentlich intel8x0

Laut Alsa:

VIA southbridge HD-audio and modem

VT8251

VT8237A

oder evtl via82xx

Grüße Frank

Grüße Frank

----------

## firefly

via82xx  ist der richtige Treiber, da kein HD-Audio.

----------

## solarwasser

```
snd_intel8x0           31644  0 

snd_ac97_codec         94368  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            6144  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                69636  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21764  1 snd_pcm

snd                    41848  4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11656  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

acx                    94212  0 

```

Das heisst ich habe den falschen Treiber geladen, soll ich den kernel neu kompilieren mit via82xx?

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

 *Quote:*   

> Das heisst ich habe den falschen Treiber geladen, soll ich den kernel neu kompilieren mit via82xx?

 

Ich würde sagen, Nein.

Du brauchst ja nur ein weiteres Modul

#make menuconfig

Modul "via 8233/8235" auf M

# make modules && make modules_install

Grüße Frank

----------

## solarwasser

Das hat schonmal funktioniert und ich habe mit alsamixer den sound aufgedreht. Wenn ich allerdings mit mplayer was abspiele hoere ich nix und mplayer meldet das er /dev/dsp nicht oeffnen kann. Rhythmbox stuerzt spfort ab und totem fehlt das gstreamer plugin. Soll ich das noch installieren?

----------

## gekko247

Moin, Moin

/dev/dsp ist ein OSS Gerät. 

Hast du die Alsa-OSS-Emulation installiert?

```
#emerge alsa-oss
```

Wenn der MPlayer auf das Alsa zugreifen soll, hilft ein, hilft dir die Option -ao alsa.

Wenn das automatisch gehen soll, mach dies.

```
echo "ao=alsa" >> ~/.mplayer/config
```

MPlayer muss natürlich mit alsa USE-Flag installiert sein.

Zu Totem bzw Gstreamer kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich das alles mit VDR mache.

Geht es darum mehr um Musik oder Videos?

Wenn es da um Musik geht, gibt es eine  Amarok GTK+  Alternative.

bis dann Frank

Gruss Frank

----------

## solarwasser

mplayer -ao alsa funktioniert auch nicht da kommt folgende Ausgabe:

```

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:392:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_concat returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: confmisc.c:1251:(snd_func_refer) error evaluating name

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:3513:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_refer returned error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: conf.c:3985:(snd_config_expand) Evaluate error: No such file or directory

[AO_ALSA] alsa-lib: pcm.c:2144:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default

[AO_ALSA] Playback open error: No such file or directory

Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.

Audio: no sound

Video: no video

```

Bei einem Alsa neustart steht folgendes ist das ok?

```

/etc/init.d/alsasound restart

 * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.

 * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Killing processes using ALSA ...                                      [ ok ]

 * Unloading ALSA modules ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Could not detect custom ALSA settings.  Loading all detected alsa drivers.

 *   Loading: snd_via82xx ...                                            [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...    

```

----------

## Vortex375

Nein, führ mal alsaconf aus.

Außerdem, alsasound ist im default Runlevel besser aufgehoben als in boot. Ich würde dir noch folgendes empfehlen:

```

rc-update del alsasound boot

rc-update add alsasound default
```

----------

